# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2 able to detect AHK scripts ?

## taquito86

I got suspended for 72 hrs but not sure if i got caught by the cave exploit area or that the client detected that i sued AHK script. Can anyone share their experience ? Thanks.

----------


## xtrmxtrm

Since the game is at early stages I would bet that they track taskbar processes and running programs. Anyone with vmware or autoit is very suspicious.
I also bet they are manually checking for bots/scripts with a small team of GMs directly playing the game, those are my thoughs.

----------


## makaveli10a

No, they are not allowed to scan outside the game.

The reason to why you get banned is due to reports -> flagged -> Checked by gm -> banned

----------


## MissMalificent

> No, they are not allowed to scan outside the game.
> 
> The reason to why you get banned is due to reports -> flagged -> Checked by gm -> banned


Actually, Any game is allowed to scan outside of the game for programs running in the background. That is why it is best to re name the program before running it, In APB I've had several friend rename their auto scoping hacks as RealTemp and never had a problem.

----------


## kindbudz

> The reason to why you get banned is due to reports -> flagged -> Checked by gm -> banned


there is an army of hyper vigilant people reporting. be thankful your home server isnt the reddit home server...they report people like its a 2nd job.

----------


## warheart209

Don't bot near events because those guys report you like they are getting paid for everyone they report or some shit. I got 8 guardians to 80 and made 325 bucks off mining and still mine botting 8 guardians atm so i doubt its detectable just player reports.

----------


## Martaine

So, on this note...
Anyone have a good AHK script for rotations? Looking for a good one for a Condi ranger build. Thanks in advance.

----------

